# How to REC Timelapse Movie on Canon R5C?



## doctorandrew (May 16, 2022)

Unlike the R5, R5C doesn't have Timelapse movie mode option at least on the photo side of the OS. Where do I go if I want to shoot a Timelapse video?


----------



## Antono Refa (May 16, 2022)

If you're looking for a desktop application that collects photos into a video, LRTimelapse is a popular option.


----------

